# Please help me help my 9 month old golden.



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

Get a Bark Collar for you dog. He will stop barking. It is a rechargeable collar that give the dog a short low power shock when he barks. Make sure you read and learn how to use i properly. . In your particular case this may be the quickest and best option so you do not have to give up the pup to parties unknown. I have a Sport Dog bark collar and it worked good when I needed it.* Not all collars work well and some don't work at all, so regardless, be careful. *


----------



## PalouseDogs (Aug 14, 2013)

I hate to sound negative, but I'd contact a golden rescue. He sounds like a typical young dog that isn't getting enough exercise or mental stimulation. A big, energetic young dog in an apartment is a challenge under the best of circumstances. A barking dog that gets destructive when left alone is going to get you evicted and probably cause you to lose your deposit. Training might help with a few things, but he needs Exercise and mental stimulation and a lot of both.


----------



## ObedientHuman (Oct 28, 2021)

PalouseDogs said:


> I hate to sound negative, but I'd contact a golden rescue. He sounds like a typical young dog that isn't getting enough exercise or mental stimulation. A big, energetic young dog in an apartment is a challenge under the best of circumstances. A barking dog that gets destructive when left alone is going to get you evicted and probably cause you to lose your deposit. Training might help with a few things, but he needs Exercise and mental stimulation and a lot of both.


Id like to learn how to give him that stimulation. The apartment is pretty big. It's 1000 square feet.


----------



## Coastal Pup (Jan 30, 2021)

ObedientHuman said:


> Id like to learn how to give him that stimulation. The apartment is pretty big. It's 1000 square feet.


you can try training sessions with his meals, practicing commands and training with his kibble. Or you can get kibble dispensing toys - there are puzzles, wobblers, snoops, snuffle mats, etc. that all make your dog work to find his food and exercise his brain. 

1,000 square feet is a sizeable apartment for a human, who doesn’t necessarily need to run around inside. How many feet is the widest part of your apartment? Can you even get up to full speed before you hit the other wall? Is there a park you can take your dog to so that he can run around at full speed? You can get a long line or make one with a 100ft rope so he doesn’t run away.

similar to the bark collar above, there were 2 dogs in our obedience class who had similar ones, except they sprayed a small burst of citrus spray- not enough to hurt, but enough to be unpleasant, and both dogs stopped barking at home within the week.


----------



## Coastal Pup (Jan 30, 2021)

ObedientHuman said:


> I could probably afford group classes but 1:1 is too expensive.


definitely recommend classes. If not a group, there are plenty online that you can find, even YouTube is sure to have some! It sounds like your pup could use a refresher into the house rules, maybe look into the training protocol called Nothing in life is Free, it makes your dog work with good behavior in order to get good things, aka treats and pets. In one of your examples, he has to be behaving well (his work), before he is allowed on the couch (his reward), or he has to be quiet before he gets his treats.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Your dog sounds very anxious and insecure. I personally would hesitate to just put a bark collar on and leave him alone. You would need training on how to properly use it and trial periods with him. A 9 month old Golden needs lots of exercise running until he is totally winded. Is there somewhere he can do this every day? Golden are known as Velcro dogs. They want to be with their person. Many of us have commented here that we have not been to the bathroom alone for years. My dog sleeps on my bed every night and is always in whatever room I am. This is normal golden behavior.
People have successfully managed puppies in an apartment but it takes a big commitment of time to get them the exercise and mental stimulation they need. I don't want to sound critical but it sounds like you need more training help than can be provided here. It sounds like he has many undesirable behaviors that should have been addressed when he was much younger. They can still be addressed but it will take a lot of dedication from you plus I think you need outside help from a trainer to teach you how. If you don't have the time or resources it might be better to try and find someone who can do more to help him.


----------



## ScoutTheGolden (Apr 14, 2021)

Sounds like a training class is needed. Have you checked your local Humane Society or Breed club? A lot of group classes are cheaper than you'd think, and if you take a basic obedience or other beginner class, the trainer can often help answer one on one questions before or after class.

My other thought with a 9 month old Golden - a tired dog is a well-behaved dog. Make sure he gets to run, swim, hike, exercise until he's panting everyday. He'll sleep better, you'll sleep better, and he won't have the energy to misbehave.


----------



## ObedientHuman (Oct 28, 2021)

ScoutTheGolden said:


> Sounds like a training class is needed. Have you checked your local Humane Society or Breed club? A lot of group classes are cheaper than you'd think, and if you take a basic obedience or other beginner class, the trainer can often help answer one on one questions before or after class.
> 
> My other thought with a 9 month old Golden - a tired dog is a well-behaved dog. Make sure he gets to run, swim, hike, exercise until he's panting everyday. He'll sleep better, you'll sleep better, and he won't have the energy to misbehave.


I actually noticed this today. We went for a long walk and did loose leash training. I swapped out biscuits for cheese and he performed so well. It's really me who needs the training lol 😂


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

How much do you exercise and play with him? Golden Retrievers aren’t typically big barkers. Since you admit to not training him much, why don’t you make a list and start training him each day. Make it fun. He sounds like he has some separation anxiety. I’d be hesitant to do the bark collar also. Give him guidance and exercise and he will be more secure. 

How long are you leaving him alone/crated each day? Do you have any friends who can help you exercise him and give him some companionship while you are at school and work?


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

ObedientHuman said:


> Hello,
> I'm in my mid 20s, I recently moved into my first apartment and my Golden Retriever came with me. He is 9 months old and has many bad behaviors that are making me feel very very stressed and I'm at my wits end.
> 
> Firstly, I take responsibility for not training him well. He is my first ever dog and I ended up making the mistake of getting him at a bad time in my life where work and school take up a lot of my time......


Good job for taking responsibility for what's going on. You have to look in the mirror and make a choice -
1) Contact Golden Rescue in your area and be honest about what the issues are and turn him over for someone to work with him and find him a wonderful, loving home. He is still at an age where it would be easy.
or
2) Work your A$$ off for the next year to turn this around. It can be done - people here have given you the tips, but it will take up pretty much every minute of spare time you have for the next year. Decide if you will do it or not. It's time to make a choice. 

Understand that part of this is your fault but part of this is the way this dog is wired. He really needs structure, consistency and obedience work every day and the other part of the puzzle is daily exercise. Hard aerobic exercise that leaves him panting - 30 minutes - every day. Leash walking is good for relaxing but it is not exercise.

If you tell us what city you live in - we may be able to help you find an affordable training club for obedience classes. You hit the nail on the head with your comment about " It's really me who needs the training " Attending classes will teach YOU how to train your dog - the daily practice at home is where the dog will learn the skills. Having a skilled dog person teach you is just so much easier than trying to teach yourself with videos. Youtube has a trainer "Kikopup" who has lots of awesome dog training videos. Start with the puppy skills and choose two to work on to get started. Practice at his meal time every day to help you remember to make it part of the routine, a few minutes training before he is fed will make a big difference.

Keep a calendar and a spiral notebook with notes for every day on how much exercise he gets, how often you train and what you train. Treat this like an important project - because it is. Focusing all your energy on putting this dog first (after studying and working) for the next year will result in the next 10 years of a dog you can live happily with. Doing it half-a$$ and then giving him to rescue in a year isn't fair to the dog. You're either 100% in on making him a priority or turn him over. There is no shame in doing what's best for him if you can't make the commitment. You know in your heart if you can do it or not. But he needs all your spare time to focus on exercise and working with him - no more time for netflix or gaming etc. - if you're home you need to be working with him on playing games, teaching obedience or taking him places. I wish you the best of luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## annef (Feb 23, 2008)

It sounds as if he has separation anxiety, which a bark collar will make worse. If you decide to keep him then a behaviourist may be able to help, but if you decide to re-home him then follow the advice of the US members as to the best way to do this. He may well need specialist help before he can be rehomed. Annef


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

This isn’t really a dog behavior problem, this is a there’s only 24 hours in a day problem. You’re trying to work and go to school, you work nights, you just moved, and I would imagine you’d like something of a social life, too, right? And you‘re young…this should be a time when you can explore all of the options life can offer you. We all love dogs…but they are an extraordinary commitment, especially Goldens and especially in their younger years.

We all make decisions that seemed like a good idea at the time…it happens to everyone. But your dog isn’t happy. Goldens are people dogs and they desperately need companionship and they need lots of exercise, especially at this age. I know you want your dog to have a good life and right now, before he develops a lot of entrenched anxiety behaviors, is absolutely the best time to work with a good rescue group to rehome him.

Imagine the life he could have, with someone who is home more, has a more regular schedule and has maybe another canine playmate and a big fenced yard. He’s very adoptable right now. Can you find it in your heart to help him…and you…have a happier life?


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy (Aug 26, 2016)

ObedientHuman said:


> He snaps at me when he doesn't get what he wants. If I try to physically guild him of the couch he snaps at me. He lies on the ground at my feet and snarls at me while snapping my ankles.


While you have identified your dog's barking the largest problem behavior for you, this to me is the most serious--obviously dangerous for all and make a dog very difficult to re-home if he's actually snapping because you are moving him. Your dog is in need of serious support with training and socialization, but he's also young and trainable--and at an age where dog ownership can be most challenging. 

Others here have given you excellent advice. If you decide to try to train him, that's your new job this year, and you can probably do it without expensive trainers but should strongly consider classes if you can. It will be money well spent. I would read as much as you can on the internet about positive reinforcement methods of dog training, socialization, desensitization and counter-conditioning. I would also get educated about dog body language--you will be astounded at what your dog communicates to you and the world non-verbally. 

I would seek the help of a professional if my dog snapped at me if I wanted them to get off the couch. I wouldn't force your dog to do anything like that--would pair it with a command (like "come") and a treat. You do not want to reinforce that behavior. I would not use a bark collar, or any form of positive punishment unless you know exactly what is behind the behavior and I would recommend you do that under instruction of a trainer.

There is no shame in rehoming if that is what you decide. Life circumstances change, things happen, some dogs have more challenges than others. I think puppy training in months 0-5 is much easier than the reinforcement and impulse control you have to do in 5months-1.5 years and thats what people don't prepare you for. It's one think to know puppies require a lot of time and work and its another thing to experience it. If you decide that this isn't something you can take on, the absolute best way you can love your dog is to put him in the care of a good rescue.


----------



## Popebendgoldens (May 16, 2008)

Have you talked this over with the breeder of your dog? Often the breeder can help you with training. I do agree with getting a trainer. Yes it is expensive to hire a trainer but look at what you get as results. You will no longer have to be exasperated because you dog is barking all the time. You will have a dog that will be a pleasure to be around and love for the rest of his life.


----------



## Beau-Bear (Jun 2, 2021)

ObedientHuman said:


> Hello,
> I'm in my mid 20s, I recently moved into my first apartment and my Golden Retriever came with me. He is 9 months old and has many bad behaviors that are making me feel very very stressed and I'm at my wits end.
> 
> Firstly, I take responsibility for not training him well. He is my first ever dog and I ended up making the mistake of getting him at a bad time in my life where work and school take up a lot of my time. Before I ever consider finding him another family which would crush my heart I want to try everything I can to help him and help me understand how to stop unwanted dog behavior and improve both our lives. I am very connected to him and I feel guilty even thinking about any alternatives to keeping him.
> ...


My heart goes out to you.
My first thought is EXERCISE like a safe place to run zoomies full speed. An isolated area, park or field? Not a dog park. Avoid those. Exercise daily and you'll see him smile. Try it! Practice off leash however you can.


----------

